# Pancake Battered Fish



## mazzy (Feb 20, 1999)

PANCAKE BATTERED FISHIngredients:3 lbs fish fillets (Halibut, Haddock or your choice)Buttermilk1 lemon, slicedOil (olive or veg)2 or more cups pancake mix2-1/2 cups club sodaSoak fish in just enough buttermilk to cover; place sliced lemons over top of fish & refrigerate in covered container for at least 2 hours. Heat oil in heavy pan/skillet. Drain buttermilk from fillets, cut in triangles, & dredge each piece in dry pancake mix. In another bowl, combine 2 cups pancake mix & club soda. Dip floured fillets in batter mixture, allowing excess to drip off into bowl. Fry approximately 5 miunutes each side or until golden brown. I usually serve with rice & any favorite veggie.... mazzy







------------------**The strings of our daily life are few in number, but we can make endless melody thereon.**


----------



## MARKA (Apr 10, 1999)

mazzyThanks, this recipe sounds very easy and I love fish and I am starving to death as I read this. Have a pork loin for dinner tonight cooking already in the crockpot but this will be on my table real soon. Thanks again, this should be easy enough so even I can follow the recipe.Mark


----------



## Maro (Aug 9, 1999)

Mazzy:  I am going to try this one. But i have one question. Does the batter stay on the fish?. I seem to have a lot of trouble with battered fish? Maro


----------



## mazzy (Feb 20, 1999)

Mark....thanks & YEP I just LOVE those easy ones.







Maro, I've had the same prob with it sticking but for some reason the pancake batter works better. Be sure to use enough oil (I skimped the first time & it messed up a little) & dont turn the fish over till it's lightly browned on one side first...mazzy







------------------**The strings of our daily life are few in number, but we can make endless melody thereon.**


----------

